# bachelor party with snowboarding



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey I am helping a friend out with a bachelor party idea. He wants to able to have fun like in vegas but can also snowboard too. Any recommendations?


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

lake tahoe / reno. gamble, strippers, drink, snowboard.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

although i'm not going to reccomend you do all of those at once.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

South Lake Tahoe as mentioned, Aspen, or Whistler. Those will have the scenes you need for a "The Hangover" experience...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:dunno: They could probably put something together.

Ski Dubai


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

The is a resort just a little bit outside of vegas as well.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I wouldn't call it a resort, but it is a ski area...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Thats what I meant wrong choice or words.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

what type of vegas fun are you wanting? gambling, strippers, drugs, ultra lounges, drinking on the streets, staying up till dawn...all of the above?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Do you go to Vegas for any other reason?


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Do you go to Vegas for any other reason?


I enjoy collecting the prostitute baseball cards. I have Brianna Bank's rookie card. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> I enjoy collecting the prostitute baseball cards. I have Brianna Bank's rookie card. :thumbsup:


dude, from her rookie season? she was tight back then :laugh:


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

sounds like tahoe is a good place. we would mostly go for strip clubs, bars, and casinos. nothing too wild lol... i just looked up that vegas ski area and it seems so tiny and may not be worth it.  i am liking tahoe though. thanks for the ideas so far!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

yusoweird said:


> sounds like tahoe is a good place. we would mostly go for strip clubs, bars, and casinos. nothing too wild lol... i just looked up that vegas ski area and it seems so tiny and may not be worth it.  i am liking tahoe though. thanks for the ideas so far!


is the vegas ski area "grand sierra"? I also saw something about 'ski apache'. Reno is probably best bet.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

It is ski Las Vegas http://www.skilasvegas.com/


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

PDX has the most strip clubs per capita in the US, Hood is an hour away, some of the best micro brews in the country. You should be able to have an "interesting" time. 

If gambling is a higher priority go for Vegas, if riding choose PDX. The pole buffers will be a wash.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

flatchelor party at flatchelor?


----------

